# Golden Croakers In The Surf



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Are the Golden Croakers showing up in the surf yet?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I caught one last week. It was small but tasty.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

They are there and they are good little fighters for their size. Nothing too large but still they are good eating so I keep them and eat em!


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

I caught alot of good sized ones down at west end.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I've never caught the big bull croakers in the surf, but I have at the jetties in the fall. When I had my power boat, I would hit them at the Sabine jetties and catch them with jigs. Every now and then a bull red would suck down the jig, and it was off to the races on light tackle. Mega fun.


----------



## TOLUCO23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fished seawall and caught several good size golden croakers on sunday


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

At Bryan Beach yesterday(Monday) I was surprised to bring in some around 15-16". They put up a good little fight and I thought I had hooked a rat red. They are yummy!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I caught a few in the surf at SS years ago, but never targeted them.


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

What's the best way to cook these?


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the replies. I think I will be going in the morning. I may pick up some fresh dead shrimp just to see if I can snag some of these tasty suckers. Gutted and fried whole is just awesome way to eat them. :fish:


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

On a related note, what length would be considered a bull croaker? Never caught many, but I'm curious.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jaycook said:


> On a related note, what length would be considered a bull croaker? Never caught many, but I'm curious.


I don't know that there's a definite size. I think it's when you pull one in and say, "That's a BIG croaker." :bounce:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

There are some big croaker out there. Surprizingly big! Anyway, the croaker run, if there is one, should be in full swing now!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The fall croaker run amazes me, all summer long you can catch them 5" to 9" and never get a big a one.
Come fall and there are lots of the 12" to 15" ones running through the passes.
Port A jetties used to be my favorite place to catch them.
On an out going tide you could sink a ship with the big 2+ pound croaker.
A double drop rig baited with strips of cut croaker was the best bait.
Man I got to get down to the salt and catch me some!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

The Texas city Dike was always one of my favorite croaker spots.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

big-john said:


> The Texas city Dike was always one of my favorite croaker spots.


That's what I heard from many people but I have not caught any croaker there bigger than 5". One thing about that dike is to bring a lot of sinkers. It is a guarantee to lose sinker unless you use a cork. The ocean floor within 100' distance from shore all along the dike must be full of rocks/structures.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

mas360 said:


> That's what I heard from many people but I have not caught any croaker there bigger than 5". One thing about that dike is to bring a lot of sinkers. It is a guarantee to lose sinker unless you use a cork. The ocean floor within 100' distance from shore all along the dike must be full of rocks/structures.


I've probably fished up more tackle on the dike then I've purchased. Lol.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

My wife and I went this evening and fished the rock groin at 14th ST. The very first one there by Stewart beach and only caught 1 Spanish Makerel and 1 nice Whiting. Did not find the croakers I was after. sad3sm


----------

